# From sock-eater to panty-eater



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh poor thing 
I have exactly the same problem with my Jack!! I just dont know how he gets the socks!!! I do everything to keep them out of his sight but he just keeps finding them. Ive just posted on another thread that I had to remove a lovely blue sock that was hanging out of his backside yesterday in the middle of puppy class :no:

Glad you got your boy sorted quickly!!

xx


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i had the same experience, only i didn't know he ate the panties until they came out the other end whole!! LOL

here's my post on the subject... 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26779


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

glad everything came out ok! when our girl swallowed an entire dead (possibly poisoned) mouse, animal poison control had us pour 1/2 teaspoon of table salt on the back of her tongue. it worked, she vomited in about 3 minutes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some will eat anything in their path. My Tucker ate a 36 inch webbed leather belt and only left the buckle. My son left it on the chair and while we were at work...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy will seal the socks and panties, but thank god he dosnt eat them! Im glad your panty raider is ok


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I am glad he is ok. While it may be kind of funny it is a serious health risk. Dogs can die very easily fron obstructions. The only way to stop this is to clean up your laurndry. At my house (I don't have laundry eaters) we have a baskets with lids and they velcro shut. Maybe that is something to think about as that is very dangerous and your lucky it turned out that way.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Another thing to use to induce vomit is hydrogen peroxide, HOWEVER ONLY INDUCE VOMIT IF YOU KNOW WHAT WAS SWALLOWED AND THAT IT WILL NOT CAUSE DAMAGE COMING BACK UP (soft items such as sock, rag, undies but not items such as sticks, bones, hard plastic). 
You open the dog's mouth pour 1-2 tablespoons of peroxide in and clamp mouth closed with your hand to insure they swallow. If nothing comes up within 5 minutes try one more time and if still nothing take to your vet. Best when two people attempt to do this.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL!!! He ate your panties!!??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Another thing to use to induce vomit is hydrogen peroxide, HOWEVER ONLY INDUCE VOMIT IF YOU KNOW WHAT WAS SWALLOWED AND THAT IT WILL NOT CAUSE DAMAGE COMING BACK UP (soft items such as sock, rag, undies but not items such as sticks, bones, hard plastic).
> You open the dog's mouth pour 1-2 tablespoons of peroxide in and clamp mouth closed with your hand to insure they swallow. If nothing comes up within 5 minutes try one more time and if still nothing take to your vet. Best when two people attempt to do this.


I had to do this again today. My son came over and left the log of the doors. We went out and Tucker got into a closet. He ate numerous things, nothing harmful, but he ate the many wrappers. I knew he did even though he left lots of wrappers, but I know Tucker. 

When I called poison control I was shocked that I was told to give a 72 pound dog 5 tablespoons of Hydrogen Peroxide. I told the Vet 2 tablespoons makes him vomit, so 2 tablespoons he was give. I'm glad I gave the peroxide to him, he had eaten plenty of wrappers! 

Why can't people you live with lock doors???? It's not that hard. You unlock it to open it, you lock it when you're done...

Another tip, smear peanut butter on the bottom of the bowl and the dog will lap up the peroxide. Maybe the first two times you need to do this, then they get smart! I have a syringe...


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

jiggy said:


> Oh poor thing
> I have exactly the same problem with my Jack!! I just dont know how he gets the socks!!! I do everything to keep them out of his sight but he just keeps finding them. Ive just posted on another thread that I had to remove a lovely blue sock that was hanging out of his backside yesterday in the middle of puppy class :no:
> 
> Glad you got your boy sorted quickly!!
> ...


That is hilarious!! I can picture it in my mind - how lovely!


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

Brutus has never tried to swallow my underwear whole; however, my sheltie will lick my underwear and rip them at the panty-liner area! I've had to buy more pairs of underwear than any human should!


----------



## Ryan and Julie Ditton (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the incident and glad things worked out ok.

But this has to be said because we are all thinking it. Have you considered switching to those edible candy panties ? : (or going commanche)


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread. In a gross way its kinda comforting that I'm not the only one whos dog does this. 

I keep my laundry in the closet with the door shut. 

When I wake up...I have random socks and boxers ripped apart all over the bed. 

I find toys that she dropped into the laundry basket in exchange for my clothes!

This is getting to be an expensive habit...

I cant for the life of me figure out how she is getting into the closet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister's golden needed surgery to remove an obstruction. Yep, undies. She is still doing it and has now moved on to larger pieces like swim suits. Fortunately, she hasn't needed the emergency room again.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Josh & Bam Bam said:


> I cant for the life of me figure out how she is getting into the closet.


 Sienna has started to become adept at pushing open SHUT doors with her nose or paw. We really have to make sure the door clicks when we shut it or we are doomed. I am so sick of shutting doors, but just this morning I was chasing her all over the house because she got my son's sock.... then it was my slipper.... then the dishrag.... I digress.

Really, I am considering getting those hooks to make sure the door stays shut! Maybe something like that might work? Not the prettiest thing, but heck- ya gotta do what ya gotta do. We even have a metal covered trash bin in the bathroom and I got one of those toilet roll covers (for toddlers!) for the roll to protect it too...


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Reminds me of an incident that happened back in college. A friend of mine had a Dobermann that ate his girlfriend's panties and then later threw them up--right in front of his parents. Oops!


----------



## PennyAndFam (Mar 19, 2008)

Everyone should be cautious. My pup has, since day one, grabbed clothing. On Friday night, she got something that wouldn't pass. She's now home, but with an 8" incision on her shaved belly. She swallowed a dish rag. Its not cheap or fun for anyone involved, so just be careful!


----------



## janet naylor (Apr 20, 2008)

My bossy did the same thing, he to is a lover of underwear and socks.
he swallowed my bra whole along with the bone.fortunatley he hadn't digested it.
the vet was able to retrive it after he had anithatised it was the most expensive bra ever.. 
he's 6 now, and still likes to sneek around the laundry,i now do a sock count and pantie count before every wash.........just in case.even my kids used to shout bossy patrol, i suppose it kept them on there toes. two teens with clean floors.......


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank goodness Lucy's only a grabber, not an eater.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

jiggy said:


> Ive just posted on another thread that I had to remove a lovely blue sock that was hanging out of his backside yesterday in the middle of puppy class


 Oh dear - and is he OK? Will have to go find your thread to read all about it.


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

I do not let Garcia in the bedroom...off limits. When he does manage to get a sock or shoe, I say "No" and I replace the sock with his toy. It has to be switched right away. This is suppose to tell him what he can have and not your sock. It has worked pretty good..but still a work in progress!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The worst thing is that he would no doubt eat those panties all over again in half an hour!


----------



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, I guess it's good to know that we are not alone in this, huh? The things these dogs will eat! I know a gal whose Golden ingested half a tennis ball that had to be removed surgically. Scary!
Katie is a sock stealer and will go into the bedroom where she is not allowed to get them. But, she won't eat them. She will bring them to me, head down like, 'Mom, I know I'm not supposed to have these but I thought you might want them.' I will take them from her and tell her 'no' and then she acts like I said, "Oh, thank you honey! I was just on my way to get those socks!" Silly dog. We just make a real effort to keep clothing picked up or in the dirty clothes basket which she leaves alone...mainly because she is afraid of it! lol Never know when it might jump out and get her!


----------

